# Finally Getting Around To Camping In The 23Rs



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

Have some questions. I picked up my 23rs late last year...got a deal, but didnt get to use it so this memorial day will be my first year. I did get an inspection and had a place winterize for me then too.

Looking around at some things I need to go through to get it all up and running and I cant find an owners manual.







Going to say sorry now for all the newb questions.

I'd like to add last year I did get my towing equipment installed based on suggestions here and what a huge difference it made...weight dist and sway bars. Very nice!

Anyone know where I can get one or even generic instructions, like a checklist of things to do. I'd just like to go through the motions minus hooking to sewer to check everything. I'd like to put some water in the tanks with some of the chemicals I see suggested here to clean it then during the ride to the campground hopefully it helps clean more then I can dump it out.

Some questions I have
Confused about hot water tank. Is it pretty much turn it on and check it?
Propane...lasts a while right in the tanks...same as my grill?
Battery...I think I want to get a new one...looks old...not sure if I can test.
Do I need a surge protector for it...from the CG powers to the outback?
I did get a pressure regulator cause I read an older post here it was good to have...do i also need something for sediment? We prob wont be drinking the water.

I plugged into power in my house yesterday and did get lights on. Everything looks good inside minus the lady bugs im still getting out.









Going to keep looking through site for more info.

Appreciate any and all help


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

ah ha...i do see its call Dewinterizing...lol







!

so i see some of u guys just do it at campground? makes sense since i got full hookups. guess its not looking as bad as i thought. looking into the sanitizing now and this flush king seems nice.


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

tjwoody said:


> ah ha...i do see its call Dewinterizing...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi there and welcome. I have the same trailer. I would get a surge protector, last year we have a close call with lightning and it blew the GFI's and the fuses. As for the pressure reducer for your "city water", get one, why take chances, and the one with the 90 degree bend is easer on your hose and outlet. As for the propane tanks, I've tried the inline gages and there OK, but now I wiegh them. I use one of those luggage scales, you can find them on Ebay. 28lbs empty and 54 full...or somewhere around there. As for the batteries, If you plan to do a lot of "dry" camping then go with the 2 x 6volt( as suggested by lots of people on this site). A little more money up front, but you can get 4,5 and 6 days out of your batteries depending on many factors. You should have a decent 12 volt at least, because most of the things in your trailer run off the 12 system. Always make sure that you purge the hot water lines before you turn the heater on, if not, and there isn't any water in it you could screw the element. When was the last time your water lines were sanitized. if the trailer is new to you, you should probibly do that. you never know what might be floating around in the lines. Do a search, the proceedure is in here somewhere.
I think that covers the questions, Gord


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is a link to a generic Owners Manual. click here Hope that helps!


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, yes it is new to me! and thx for that manual link I will check it out!

So everything looks pretty straight forward to starting her up. Going to plug it back in at the house turn gas on and check what I can. gotta do the preseason inside clean up still. got everything i needed last year as far as hoses, etc I believe. Looks like the day I leave I can pour some water in the tanks and put some treatments in them for the ride up to swish it around some. I need to double check which treatments to put in tank. We did buy something at walmart last year.


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

Went through and cleaned just about everything inside. Airing it out today. Read through the manuals. Doesnt seem all that bad to get it going and I cant wait. First trip out coming up memorial day weekend! Still need to get a couple things like one of those giant surge protectors for it if anyone has any thoughts on a particular model? Going to test gas today.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

For your propane test, make sure you check all the fitting with some soapy water before lighting anything. Just turn tanks on and start inside and work your way to the outside. You should also check the compartments for your heater, refig, and hwh for spiders an bees. The surge protector is a good move, it can save your electrical system. Our has alerted us a couple of time of problems with the site electric. Make sure your HWH is full of water before you turn it on. For cleaning the black tank add bag ice, then while your driving the ice kind of scraps the bottom of your holding tank. Make sure your tires are inflated to the proper psi.

Good luck, be safe and have fun.

kevin


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

swanny said:


> For your propane test, make sure you check all the fitting with some soapy water before lighting anything. Just turn tanks on and start inside and work your way to the outside. You should also check the compartments for your heater, refig, and hwh for spiders an bees. The surge protector is a good move, it can save your electrical system. Our has alerted us a couple of time of problems with the site electric. Make sure your HWH is full of water before you turn it on. For cleaning the black tank add bag ice, then while your driving the ice kind of scraps the bottom of your holding tank. Make sure your tires are inflated to the proper psi.
> 
> Good luck, be safe and have fun.
> 
> kevin


great...thx. i will take any and all comments/suggestions so keep them coming! I did suck webs and what not from all the compartments I can get to with my shop vac.

Now I am looking for last min things so if anyone has suggestions to things to bring...no matter how small...that made the trip more enjoyable please do tell!







IE: Looking at those outdoor rugs for under my awning right now.


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

RE: sanatizing the tanks

One note, my black tank gauge says like 2/3 full so looks like its dirty. I want to add I did buy a wand u stick down toilet and also the flush king. Wont be using them however till I get to campground I think.

So for the fresh water tank. Looks like I can hook up to my city water and put some in with some diluted bleach. Thinking I could do this Thursday night and when I get to campsite the next night I can start the entire flushing procedure. I still have antifreeze in my lines, etc btw. This sound right?

Black and gray tanks:
I went to walmart and couldnt find that calgon stuff. Will try Home depot today. Looking like I am going to do this maybe the night before and right before I leave going to put a bag of ice down through toilet.

"Dissolve two (2) cups of the water softener in a gallon of hot water. Then, pour the solution down the drain into the empty tank. Use two cups of softener for each wastewater tank in your RV. The tank's drain valve should be closed otherwise the softened water will just drain out. Then use the tank(s) normally until it is full and drain it normally. Add a cup of laundry detergent to the black (commode) water tank at the same time. This will help clean the tank.The gray water tanks should already contain soap through normal use."

Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, we had fun our first time out using the camper! I was a lil slow to hooking it all up at the campsite but it went well.

So as I was putting some bleach and water into the holding tanks...I heard a leak under and saw the fresh water low drain plug was missing. argh I thought. i did learn it wont affect city water when i got to campsite so was ok. What i found when i was trying to get the hot water running....camping world (i will winterize myself next time anywho) put both the fresh water low drain plug and the water heater plug in the hot water tanks plug in the compartment.

I did use the wand for the black tank and looks like my sensor is now correct. For the gray I didnt really fill it, but the sensors still show full so guess I need to fill it next time and flush it a couple times. Looks like the best way to do it is to keep and eye on the shower and when it stops draining means im full and just flush it out? Any other ways to clean it?

I didnt add anything else to the tanks. Looks like I need to find water softener, didnt have calogon at a couple walmarts I went to. Will check a home depot next. I got some drop in things to clean and will do more next trip out. Going to put the bleach and water in the tanks again before I head out again. When I was dumping the tanks I smelt some bleach and it wa better then smelling poop. ")

Everything worked well, once I got around to all of it.


----------

